# Swapping manual mirrors for Pathfinder power mirrors.



## Cori-96Hardbody (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Please forgive any wrong technical terms. I’m a complete newbie, and wiring diagrams have me “messed” up. Lol. I have a 96 D21. I wanted to swap over my manual door mirrors for powered mirrors (my D21 was never set up for powered mirrors).I was able to find a 95 pathfinder power mirrors and the 95 pathfinder mirror switch to make the swap. Thanks to the great people here, someone still had the FSM link for both vehicles, to compare the wiring for the switch/mirrors from pathfinder and D21. I think I have figured out what wires from the 95 path switch control what function, ie “up, down, left, right and neutral” and what is ground wire and “hot” wire. What my issue is, is that I am unable to find a separate male wiring harness to connect to the 95 pathfinder mirrors that we purchased. Any help on how to connect and or link to purchase the male end, please let me know! And if I need to clarify anything, I’ll be glad to explain to the best of my “newbie” knowledge. Thanks ya’ll.?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

My guess would be a salvage yard or someone parting out their truck. 

There are Hardbody Facebook Groups with people parting out or selling Hardbody parts.


----------

